# Brian Bloundele



## ackerman (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking for Brian Bloundele used to live in Oxford. Excellent artist of sailing ships.
Joe Cracknell


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

Brian Bloundele, 83, of St Mark’s Road, Henley on Thames. Oxfordshire.


----------



## Mexico1971 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yep sailed with him his trade mark was the sea birds in the ships wake on his paintings.
Don’t recall him being particularly interested in the engine room!!!


----------

